# Flat Out Flounder Tournament



## Fisher23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, one of my good friends is putting on a flounder tournament in the Galveston area. This will be the inaugural tournament for it. Its already picking up steam, and there are prizes to be won. It last all November so weekend warriors can get in on the action too. Here are the details.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flat-Out-Flounder-Tournament


----------



## Fisher23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's the facebook link for more info and updates.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flat-Out-Flounder-Tournament/176170812586871


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

don't do Facebook.........what else?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> don't do Facebook.........what else?


X2


----------



## Fisher23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply guys. Bulldogs bait shop off of 61st street


----------

